# Geddes dam/Huron river



## dankasprick83 (Jun 11, 2013)

Anybody ever catch much directly above or below this dam right by 23? I've seen people presumably fishing it for carp and I've thrown everything I have for bass with no luck... Just curious.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I used to kill the cats there. It's been many years since I've fished it. Down stream from there has 2 dams (one that's crazy hard to get too, and the other is the old paper mill) that have some pretty good fishing. I have caught good #s of eyes, pike and smallmouth. Tight lines all

Burgundy


----------



## bnee251 (Jun 8, 2012)

Evidently, there are also perch below the dam. One guy said he caught a 16". I've caught a few decent ones as well. Have yet to catch a bass though.


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

you can catch all sorts of things around this area. i have yet to catch a walleye from the huron, but i have not put a large amount of time into fishing it. well what i consider a large amount of time is different than what the old lady considers a large amount of time. Ive got northern pike, gar pike, catfish, carp, crappie, smallmouth, largemouth, perch, rock bass, sunfish..


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I do well on the Channel cats through out the entire Huron around Ann Arbor. Was out this morning with only 1 8lber at first light. Things quickly shut down. Im sure with the cold front the water temps plummeted. Have never went after any other species however in that area.


----------



## g.giovengo (Mar 10, 2015)

Swampbuckster said:


> I do well on the Channel cats through out the entire Huron around Ann Arbor. Was out this morning with only 1 8lber at first light. Things quickly shut down. Im sure with the cold front the water temps plummeted. Have never went after any other species however in that area.


Happy to hear you caught one this weekend. Havent been able to get out here lately was hoping to see how everyone is doing. Cause my luck so far is down and out.


----------

